# Shedding Outter Coat?



## pyroz (Oct 20, 2012)

I have 5 red bellies and just within the last two days moved them to a bigger tank. And it looks like a couple of my bigger ones are what it looks like losing their outer slime coat or scales. If you email me at [email protected] I can send you pics, plz and thank you


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Please post a pic and your waterparameters.
You probably have a problem with ammonia, what causes the slimecoat to get burned or become infected.


----------

